# Giving a home to an elderly indoor cat



## zoeliz (Apr 19, 2014)

I know that elderly or disabled cats often have a hard time being homed by charities. I would like to foster or adopt an elderly and/or disabled cat who is having a hard time getting a home based on age or disabilty but not on their temperament. I wonder if it's possible to register my interest with any of the charities. I live in Edinburgh in a large flat that's on a busy road so my 3 cats stay in. They are very gentle and are aged 7, 9 and 12 so aren't young themselves. Obviously any cat who joined us would have to be comfortable with other cats. Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Have you tried contacting rescues like Cats Protection league or your local RSPCA?


----------



## zoeliz (Apr 19, 2014)

I live in Scotland so we don't have RSPCA up here but do have the SSPCA. Also, Edinburgh doesn't have a local Cats Protection League. I can get in touch with our local rescue places but I just wondered if anyone knows of an organisation that deals specifically with homing/fostering unhomed/unwanted elderly and/or disabled cats. Thanks for your recommendations, though.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

no idea, I'd just go on google and try searching for specific rescue sites. Most will have websites now I imagine. Oh and yes, I apologies I meant the SSPCA lol


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

Last year my sister adopted two elderly cats, the rescue thought they were around 12, however the vet seems to think they're more like 16. She adores them. The whole house has now been re-jigged for their comfort, even built an out-door run / rest area for them, taking up three quarters of their back garden, but she loves them. 

She certainly didn't want a kitten but couldn't refuse these two elderly sisters a home. They came from the CPL I believe and that charity have been wonderfully supportive throughout the adoption, and with follow-up calls to make sure they've settled well with each other. She cannot fault them.


----------



## scatchy (Nov 29, 2011)

If you are still looking for a cat to adopt please condiser a rescue from abroad- we have Booz for example who needs a home but also many others. please email if interested [email protected]

BOOZ
This is how Booz was first rescued back in January
"He was beaten very badly by a "human" being.
His palate is fractured, due to the trauma, so the nasal cavity communicates with the mouth.One eye is missing, the other one is very inflamed.
Everything is inflamed, infected and purulent.
He is under treatment and we hope that he will get better soon.
We will try to make a surgical treatment, and hopefully the palatine will grow together."

Booz is now much better though he is blind. He does need another surgery to repair his palate, after that he will need a loving home where he will be loved and spoiled."


----------



## scatchy (Nov 29, 2011)

Forgot to say Booz has a good friendly temperement and is about 9 years old.


----------



## scatchy (Nov 29, 2011)

Forgot to say Booz has a good friendly temperement and is about 9 years old.

Other special needs cats for adoption can be seen here 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/1424076354512418/


----------



## GingerJasper (Oct 29, 2012)

You could try Goldies Oldies cat rescue they specialise in oldies for rehoming. However they are based in Essex so not sure if they would be able to sort transport.

They are also on fb.


----------



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

You could try Goldies, they may know of a rescue in your area or somewhere not too far that could transport. Usually rescues are very helpful, especially when it comes to older cats who it seems difficult to home. I hope u find a lovely furry friend


----------

